

Blogging Is Perfect For Independent Consultants - tracksuitceo
http://www.hunterhost.com/108/blogging-is-perfect-for-independent-consultants/
How independent consultants can build a blog using mostly material they already have.  Good read.
======
jgrahamc
Agree. And that's partly why I blog: <http://www.jgc.org/blog/>

------
tptacek
I feel like I need to take a shower after reading that.

